# Jujitsu in Indianapolis?



## Ratwood (Dec 9, 2010)

Are there any good schools in Indianapolis or close to Indianapolis that teaches (Japanese) jujitsu? I'm not looking for Brazilian jujitsu or Judo. I'm not opposed to learning those on the side or with Japanese jujitsu, but I really want to learn traditional jujitsu.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 13, 2010)

With the BJJ craze going on it will be hard to find one. I would check out akido or akijutsu schools. I know there are a few around. They will have you wrist locking quite a bit. Another option would be Hapkito or however you spell it. There is a good dojo in Noblesville that teaches Taekwondo and Hapkido. http://www.indianataekwondoacademy.com/ Master Cray is a great guy and a quality instructor. There is more kicking and punching than joint manipulation though. He would probably be able to point you to another place that focuses more on joint manipulation.

Happy hunting


----------



## Indycadet (Aug 21, 2011)

If you haven't found a dojo yet, I know of a very good jujitsu dojo in Carmel. The classes are generally smaller but I like it that way, it allows us work with each individuals skill level.


----------

